# [SOLVED] Whats this type of DVD player called?



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I am currently trying to find out the name of the type of DVD player that can play DIVX films which are burnt onto a DVD. I have burnt some films onto a DVD and played on some of my players and they don't recognise the disc but, i tried on my fathers recently bought one and it lists the films and i merely just select one and play. Can someone please tell me the name of these players and what i need to look for?

Thanks.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: Whats this type of DVD player called?*

Just look on the box and see if DIVX is listed as being playable. Lots of newer dvd players will play DIVX files.


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Whats this type of DVD player called?*

Will this DVD player do the job?

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...VD+and+video>C$cip=1500011439.DVD+players.htm


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Whats this type of DVD player called?*

No. That player does not appear to support DIVX. :upset:


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: Whats this type of DVD player called?*

Follow this link: www.divx.com/products/hw/browse.php?c=1 and see if you can find any of these in the UK.


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Whats this type of DVD player called?*

When i say they are DIVX films i mean they are .avi files burnt onto a disc using DIVX burner. Will these discs work on most new DVD players?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Whats this type of DVD player called?*

You just have to check the literature. THIS ONE will.


----------



## upsminion (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Whats this type of DVD player called?*

go to jellyfish.com and check the specs. i found a Samsung player for under $100 that will play mpeg-4 and divx dvd's in avi format that you have burned yourself using limewire,etc...


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Whats this type of DVD player called?*

No worries people i have bought a BUSH divx player and it plays my AVIs so im happy . And it only set me back £25.


----------

